# Narcissus Cottage Norfolk March 14



## Kezz44 (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome to Narcissus Cottage.
Not sure if this has been on the site before but stumbled upon it while driving past to another location. No history to speak of but is a very strange place with lots of daffodils covering the grounds and derelict rabbit hutches and runs out back. As you walk inside I couldn't help but notice a few to many animal remains everywhere. Cats, rabbits and other strange small skeletons, then small plates in every room like they were placed to feed or poison these poor animals. Odd!
Anyway here are the pics...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 30, 2014)

I was wondering when you were going to put something again..and you ain't let me down.great pics as always thank you.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 30, 2014)

Strange about the remains and plates
Fantastic set of pics and nice find!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice pictures, odd to see keys still in the lock too.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 30, 2014)

Is this the place where the resident collected stray cats and bred rabbits to feed them? Having relatives in Norfolk and Suffolk I recall being told about a local news story some years back by my cousin - who unfortunately died recently so cannot get quick confirmation.


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 30, 2014)

Really!! Could be? That would make a lot of sense, as there were so many rabbit runs and hutches out the back. Had they not been told about whiskers or go cat??
Thanks for the info


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 30, 2014)

*Real nice set that! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2014)

Impressive,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, that is awesome! What a beautifully strange place! 
Your photos are absolutely stunning too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 31, 2014)

Loving the composition and focusing on pic 11


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 31, 2014)

Stunning, just stunning.


----------



## peroxidetim (Apr 10, 2014)

nice....
Decay in it's bets form!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 10, 2014)

Great photos. The plates and skeletons sound creepy.


----------



## urban-ographer (Apr 28, 2014)

Great pics Kezz!


----------

